# What are these pigeons



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

They look like Rollers to me.

Cheers, Ashley


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

yes they roll but what type are they???????


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Rollers are a recognized separate breed. There are performing rollers and show rollers with many different breeding lines under the Roller heading.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Birmingham rollers are the most common performing breed of rolling pigeon, good birds will drop 10 - 50 feet without coming out of their roll. Birmingham come in show variety and performing variety as Dave mentioned. You also have Oriental Rollers and other types. These look a lot like Birmingham to me, There are strains within the Birmingham breed but thats not of big concern. The show type and flying type are similar except the flying types do not have as much focus on colour and appearance so can vary more than the show types.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

So are these for show. Can you help me with this one thing my uncle wants to let the pigeons out and the pigeons have laid eggs should i let him or not. How long can eggs go without their mother or father keeping them warm? Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Birmingham rollers. They aren't Show Rollers. How long have you had them? Do you have them trap trained?


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

i have had them for almost a year when i first got them when they were about 3 or 4 months old when they were sqeakers. And no i havent got them trap trained but we might add that when we build the new coop in october.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I would not let them out until they are trap trained - meaning they enter the trap on your call, Once they are you can let them out but there is always a risk with letting pigeons out that they could get lost.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

They had gotten lost one very rainy night here in hawkes bay and the next morning about 7 15 they were sitting on the roof i can call them in to their coop as well.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think you should be sweet if you pick your day, nice and calm and let them out hungry but you sound pretty onto it anyway - Hey I did not even see you were in N.Z,
As we only have Birmingham here yours are technically show rollers or performing, You can select for what you want, I have some very good performers and some very good show type, I have a few paired up together to try get the best of both worlds. I also pair the good rollers together to keep a couple of good performance pairs, IMO rollers are a performing breed and show standard comes second. Show type comes second.

Becky may be right that in America they have a more established show type but ours are almost one in the same, Just differ in type slightly from loft to loft, Unless you come to mine where I have a bit of everything and am in the process of creating my own which will hopefully stand up to the rest at the show and also roll 10 - 30 feet. Give it 10 years.......


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

At the moment I can let them out because they have laid eggs can you tell me how long eggs can survive after incubation has started with out their mother or fathers warmth


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

At this time of year in N.Z. not long at all. I put my high fliers on fakes as they are scatty and all fly out but the rollers will not leave their nest, bar 1 or 2 so they are ok, In saying that most my birds are on fakes at this time, Only let a few project birds go down so I can get 2 rounds per year.

The best set up is to have an avairy out the front that has a trap on it for entering back into the loft, On exiting they go into the avairy, you make sure the mates that are looking after the nest all stay on the eggs, Lock the avairy from the inside of the loft and release the birds you want to fly. Thats the ideal set up and I don't have it on my lofts, I have been known to move fertile eggs under birds on fakes or put 1 each under 2 seperate pairs for a while whilst the escapees are out flying. Not ideal though.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

One of the eggs has a scratch mark on it I am wondering if it will still hatch or at least live these are my first eggs from the first pigeons. Thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

A scratch on the outer shell would be fine, If it is through to the membrane then I am not sure, I have heard you can use clear nail polish but I have never done it and am not sure it would be good??????? Don't rush out and do it without getting some others opinions or doing some research. I am not vouching for it, have just heard of it.


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

its just on the outside. The hen is always sitting on the eggs now and doesn't really let the cock sit on them. Any suggestions???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes in America we have "Show Rollers". We do have a standard for Birmingham Rollers and they are hardly different from the flying type. We also have a breed called American Rollers, which have wider necks from the back of the skull down. All flying rollers are Birminghams to me. 
Show Rollers are chubby little fellows and don't do much flying. Mine would fly here to there, not actually making laps or flying as a flock. Mostly just males flying up and popping their wings really loud to court the females. They are super adorable. Although mine were not this....fluffy. Mine still had some roller look to them besides the baldhead pattern.


These were a couple of mine:

















Show Roller champ:
http://www.npausa.com/news/lancaste...r, Blue Check 2103 YC Champion, Bob Kuzmi.jpg

Birmingham Roller champ:
http://www.npausa.com/news/2010grandnationalchamps/Birmingham Roller CH OC RR120 John McConigal.jpg

American Roller champ:
http://www.npausa.com/news/2007 GN ...ericanrollerchamp101exhibitorkeithcasteel.jpg

Here's one listed as simply Flying Roller. Like we have shows for our racers (not show racers, but the birds we actually race) and there is an ideal conformation for them. Same for Flying Tipplers and Flying Flights, those are shown too. Anyway....
http://www.npausa.com/news/lancaste..., Blue Check Badge OC 839, Michael Iacano.jpg


----------

